# Pressed Plates!



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm looking at getting a pair of pressed plates made and was wondering where you recommend getting them from? Don't want to get fobbed off with naff ones. Also how rigid are they? I want to bend it slightly to fight tightly to the curve of the front bumper.

Thanks,

Sutty.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They will bend around bumpers but obviously the better made ones will be tougher

Got mine off eBay but depends if you want legal or not?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Elite car care 100% legal

Bend really easily and quality material, you will not be disappointed


Just got mine, they look awsome :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers I'll check them out guys. What's the ebay user name? Yeah would prefer legal plates really.


----------



## sydscupper (Mar 12, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> Cheers I'll check them out guys. What's the ebay user name? Yeah would prefer legal plates really.


Go on eBay best are from unit67 you will be really pleased (and I am super fussy!):thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers mate I'll have a look now!

Sutty.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Actually these unit67 ones were what I was contemplating just didn't clock the user name! Think I'll press ahead with these for the price.

Sutty.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Got mine from 
https://www.craigsplates.com/


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got mine from Elite also.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

What do you reckon looks better, pressed plates on there own or in a number plate surround? Also if I got a surround would it bend to the shape of the front bumper or do they remain rigid?

Sutty.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sutty 90 said:


> What do you reckon looks better, pressed plates on there own or in a number plate surround? Also if I got a surround would it bend to the shape of the front bumper or do they remain rigid?
> 
> Sutty.


Mine are in German dealership surrounds and the look the dogs

The metal pressed plates bend into the bumper with no problems at all mate :thumb:

Elite care Car pressed plates are very good quality :thumb:


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Just got mine today
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321413552350


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

longshaw said:


> Just got mine today
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321413552350


What do you think? Mine are coming from them!

Sutty.


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

Love them, if I get chance will put them on tomorrow. 
Can't fault the service, look quality, feel quality hopefully they won't fall off as I'm gonna stick them on not drill


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's why I'm tempted by the number plate holder, don't really trust the sticky pads but want to clean the look up by removing the screws.

Just noticed your location, where abouts are you from?

Sutty.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Got mine from the eBay link

Very very good quality, better many I've seen at shows etc.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers mate! 

Sutty.


----------



## longshaw (May 15, 2014)

They are still on! Lol


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

longshaw said:


> They are still on! Lol


Ooooh, I'm interested in these, are they reflective? :thumb:


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

longshaw said:


> They are still on! Lol


Very nice I had pressed plates for years held on with the sticky pads that were provided with them, I actually couldn't get the last ones off took me ages they were that well stuck.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I looked into this and found reports of people getting NIPs as they are not made of a reflective material. I know they are updating the regs at the moment. That's what stopped me getting them.


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 16, 2011)

Some are reflective though so depends where you get them


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

m0bov said:


> I looked into this and found reports of people getting NIPs as they are not made of a reflective material. I know they are updating the regs at the moment. That's what stopped me getting them.


Yep I had pressed plates when I got pulled had to get proper 1's then take ticket to mot centre to get it stamped if you get a nasty copper it's £100 fine aswell


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Ummm, think I will stick to plan old plates. What about the new gel types or are they "hot" as well??


----------



## jambo. (Jun 3, 2014)

m0bov said:


> I looked into this and found reports of people getting NIPs as they are not made of a reflective material. I know they are updating the regs at the moment. That's what stopped me getting them.


Metal ones are not made from a reflective material....but neither are plastic ones, however the coating on metal ones is reflective as is the backing on the plastic ones


----------



## jambo. (Jun 3, 2014)

2. Rules for number plates

Your number plates should:

be made from a reflective material
display black characters on a white background (front plate)
display black characters on a yellow background (rear plate)
not have a background pattern

Taken from the .gov website


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Digging up an old thread rather than starting a new one.

I need a new rear plate and was tempted by these pressed plates, although having read through, are these non reflective, so technically illegal?


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

dal23 said:


> Digging up an old thread rather than starting a new one.
> 
> I need a new rear plate and was tempted by these pressed plates, although having read through, are these non reflective, so technically illegal?


Why not buy the legal ones then ?, they are not to my taste though.



Demetri said:


> Elite car care 100% legal
> 
> Bend really easily and quality material, you will not be disappointed
> 
> Just got mine, they look awsome :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep illegal I got £60 fine and a vehicle rectification notice


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

You can get legal pressed ones from the bay as they fulfill the criteria of reflective, font, makers postcode etc


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The eBay ones from Unit67 are reflective and carry relevant markings to show compliance. They also will only do to U.K. spacing and not 'show plate' usage. 
All licence plates are reflective, comply to BSau standards, display the name and postcode of the manufacturer in accordance to U.K. requirements, etc...


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

He will even supply a piece of paper which is cut not square which you can keep and show the police if you get pulled. Hardly official but gives you peace of mind. I have some and have had them for a few years on 2/3 cars


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Got mine from elite car car. Looked great when they were new but the colour on thr front one has started to peel or something (I'm guessing from a stone chip).


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, I bought some a few years ago for the mrs' car and the rear one has started to corrode behind the reflective material making it bubble up.

Don't think I'll bother again, plain plastic ones all the way from now on.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

The ones in that link say they're 100% road legal... I'm tempted. My front plate has started to go all "crinkly"


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bought a few sets, for my cars and the missus, couple years ago- DVLA approved and authorised manufacturers.

Fully legal, reflective etc. Still mint.
£20 per set delivered.
Bay of E.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone have photo's of them fitted to there cars? Thinking of getting a pair for the wife's ST.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Our plates are 100% UK Road Legal, we've been running them on our cars for the last three years without a problem from Police or the MOT inspector.

As long as they comply with the necessary legal requirements there's nothing they can do. You may get a jobsworth who will state they're illegal but they cannot legally prosecute you for them. None of our customers have ever been prosecuted or refused an MOT for the plates.

Alex


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

As are the firm i use- 

100% ROAD LEGAL AND FULLY COMPLIANT
WITH DVLA REGULATIONS AND BSAU145D
WE ARE A DVLA APPROVED AND AUTHORISED
MANUFACTURER OF NUMBER PLATES
PLEASE CONTACT US ON THE NUMBERS
BELOW FOR INSTRUCTIONS ON
REQUIREMENTS AND HOW TO ORDER.
MANUFACTURED USING THE LATEST TOP OF
THE RANGE HYDRAULIC PRESS SYSTEM -
NOT A MANUAL PRESS SYSTEM
OUR PLATES REALLY ARE THE BEST ON THE
MARKET
THEY ARE SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY. NOT
JUST A SALES LINE - A FACT!
OUR PRODUCT ADVANTAGE
· UK REGISTERED BUSINESS WITH DEDICATED
CUSTOMER SERVICES & SALES LINE
· 100% FULLY APPROVED, DIN CERTIFIFIED
RETROREFLECTIVE LEGAL PLATES
· MANUFACTURED ON HYDRAULIC PRESS
· EXCEPTIONAL QUALITY
· HIGHLY DURABLE PLATES
· 3M MATERIALS
· CONFORMS TO BS AU 145d STANDARDS
(LEGAL REQUIREMENT)
· CONFORMS TO ISO7591 STANDARDS (SOME
OTHERS SELLERS DO NOT HAVE THIS)
· CONFORMS TO DIN74069 (SOME OTHER
SELLERS DO NOT HAVE THIS)
· THE LEGALLY REQUIRED POSTCODE AND BS
CODE ARE LASERED (AS OPPOSED TO
PRINTED) AND LESS INTRUSIVE
· WILL NOT PEEL OR BUBBLE AND CAN EVEN
WITHSTAND JETWASH CLEANING!
· MACHINERY, RAW MATERIALS & PLATES
FROM GERMANY AND WITH FULL
REGULATORY CONTROL
· NO PRESS MARKS OR TOOL SILHOUETTES
ON PLATES


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

svended said:


> The eBay ones from Unit67 are reflective and carry relevant markings to show compliance. They also will only do to U.K. spacing and not 'show plate' usage.
> All licence plates are reflective, comply to BSau standards, display the name and postcode of the manufacturer in accordance to U.K. requirements, etc...





DJ X-Ray said:


> As are the firm i use-
> 
> 100% ROAD LEGAL AND FULLY COMPLIANT
> WITH DVLA REGULATIONS AND BSAU145D
> ...


I would seriously question your number plate suppliers knowledge of the law and their outdated views on the requirements. The fact that they both quote 'legal requirements' of BSAU145d that passed *out* of law OVER 8 years ago is at best worrying! :doublesho :thumb:

What other parts do they not know? Not abide by? Or ignore?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bero said:


> I would seriously question your number plate suppliers knowledge of the law and their outdated views on the requirements. The fact that they both quote 'legal requirements' of BSAU145d that passed *out* of law OVER 8 years ago is at best worrying! :doublesho :thumb:
> 
> What other parts do they not know? Not abide by? Or ignore?


No need; I and others have never had any problems with the old bill, not even mentioned them.
They're definitely legal, because the amount of of old bill i see and have behind me on a day to day basis, one of them would have pulled me by now.
Trust me.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

That's some for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

DJ X-Ray said:


> No need; I and others have never had any problems with the old bill, not even mentioned them.
> They're definitely legal, because the amount of of old bill i see and have behind me on a day to day basis, one of them would have pulled me by now.
> Trust me.


To be fair, that doesn't answer the question raised by Bero, just your personal experience of not being pulled.

Chances are the police don't really care as long as your not using stupid spaces or italic fonts etc.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I think some people are jumping to conclusions(not that, that ever happens on the internet) 
Obviously, there's some companies that are not legit, but there is also companies that are and this firm that i use is registered with the DVLA as a number plate supplier. These plates are 100% UK road legal, retroreflective, Charles Wright font etc.

Nowhere in the law does it state what material plates must be made of.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DJ X-Ray said:


> No need; I and others have never had any problems with the old bill, not even mentioned them.
> They're definitely legal, because the amount of of old bill i see and have behind me on a day to day basis, one of them would have pulled me by now.
> Trust me.


I know people who've had mis-spaced number plates for years and never been pulled, that does not make them legal.

Without getting bogged down in semantics I never said their plates you or Svended use are illegal. I just questioned the knowledge of a company selling plates who scream about how legal they are......but also quote current 'legal requirements' that have not been required since May 2008!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

zedfourroadster said:


> To be fair, that doesn't answer the question raised by Bero, just your personal experience of not being pulled.
> 
> Chances are the police don't really care as long as your not using stupid spaces or italic fonts etc.


He isn't asking me a question as such.
He's making assumptions that said company is dodgy, which he knows nothing of. Due to their blurb.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bero said:


> I know people who've had mis-spaced number plates for years and never been pulled, that does not make them legal.
> 
> Without getting bogged down in semantics I never said their plates you or Svended use are illegal. I just questioned the knowledge of a company selling plates who scream about how legal they are......but also quote current 'legal requirements' that have not been required since May 2008!


Fair enough, perhaps their blurb was pre-2008 and haven't been amended?? 
Anyway, just to say, they don't just trade on ebay Bero.
They have a proper premises that you can visit if you wish.
It isn't some bod in Hackney knocking em out in his garage at 2 in the morning


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

DJ X-Ray said:


> He isn't asking me a question as such.
> He's making assumptions that said company is dodgy, which he knows nothing of. Due to their blurb.


ahh thats my mistake thinking a question mark meant asking a question! Silly me with my assumtions :wave:


----------

